# Restructuring the Sales boards in RC Vehicles



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

With the shutting down of Panjo, we have an oppurtunity to realign the sales boards across HobbyTalk. Each hobby section here at HobbyTalk now has an auctions, buy, sell, swap or trade board that is useable by any HobbyTalk member and does not require the use of the PANJO overlay in order to list an item for sale.

The RC section though has always been structured differently with a sales board for each type/interest of rc vehicles. It is accessed though from the home page of HobbyTalk and not even currently under the Radio Control Vehicles link or from within the rc boards.

As members what are your preference in this regard?

The current options under review are to 

1) move the main page link order to be under radio control vehicles or,

2) move the rc swap and sell board section to be a subforum within radio control vehicles (this is how all other hobby groups have been structured)

3) keep each individual interst type section as subforums or,

4) keep only one section open for all rc type auctions, buy, sell, swap or trade member listings, and archive all the other past listings


Let us know your preferences or other ideals through the end of the weekend.

TIA-MFR


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

I like choice #2. Thanks for taking this back and putting it in a form that is easy for us to use.


----------



## jtsbell (May 3, 2009)

# 2 for CaptnJack Motorsports


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback. Do either of you (or anyone else) have a preference beween item 3 or 4 in regardes to subforum layout/structure?

:lurk5:


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

#3 & #4 are my least favorite.


----------



## jtsbell (May 3, 2009)

I.m just like David no to 3&4


----------



## jtsbell (May 3, 2009)

It's a shame that they screwed it up 2or 3 years ago There was a lot of stuff on here for sale


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

It has actually been longer than that now. It may take awhile to build back up the sales boards, but hopefully with time and letting others now that panjo is no longer going to be part of he listing pricess - the sellers will start listing again and that will bring the buyers along as well. :cheers2:


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Thanks again for the additional feedback on 3 and 4.

As I understand it you guys are wanting to see just one rc auction buy sales swap board for any type of rc related item.  That board would be grouped with all the other rc discussion boards under radio control vehicles as the best structure - like all the oher boards are set up. Moving the current non panjo board to the other rc subforums will be easy to do.

Following that type of revision, we will have to discuss with va-adm what to do with all the old thread listings and their individual sections and what no longer having panjo interconnected will them - end up doing to them. The best interium step will be to move them to the archives folder - as set up now - until we can see what moving them does to the information contained there.

Feedback is open through Monday morning (and then for feedback on the changes as needed.)

Thanks for your input so far.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Yes on 2, definite no on 4.


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

So, when is this new sales board going to be ready for us to list our stuff?


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

VS Adm has moved the old RC swap and sell board from the forums front page to be within RC overall. It is now at the top of the RC sub forums page listings. Feel free to start using it to list for sale items even though panjo has not closed down completely.

https://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/7-radio-control-vehicles/

It is essentially the previous non panjo board section, but expanded to include your auction and for sale listings along with the previous want to buy and trade listings. When you open the above subforum page the threads are below the 3 subforums included for non rc items, feedback and for sale archives.

For now we have moved all the previous panjo related specific rc listings to the archived for sale subforums until we can see what happens to them without the panjo overlay being their at the end of the month.


----------



## oscar1MM (Feb 11, 2020)

Are those sales still active?


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Currently the most recent listings are at least 3 months old in this section. 

Depending on how the member listed them they may or may not be closed or completed. Often times no one comes back and posts that a sale or auction has ended or was completed.

Most of the other threads have been moved to the archives subforums to preserve images, descriptions and details about the item.


----------

